# New pics after respray R32GT-R + friends R34GT-T



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

I have just got the last things together after respray on my R32GT-R.

Yesterday a friend of mine took some pics om my R32GT-R + my other friends R34GT-T in a parking garagen nearby my home.

Here is the result:




































































































Here is a link to bigger pics: http://gallery.voodoo-people.com/album530

Cheers!

/Peter


----------



## Silver R33 GTR (Mar 24, 2004)

Excellent pics,

Both looking very good indeed.:smokin:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Amazingly good pics, stunning!! What colour is that on the R32?

Very nice pair of Skylines


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

MADsteve said:


> Amazingly good pics, stunning!! What colour is that on the R32?
> 
> Very nice pair of Skylines


Thanks mate 

My R32 is just finished from the paint shop in WV2 (Sparkling silver from R34GT-R V-spec II Nur)


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice,

Is that 32 Sparkling Silver, I was considering something along similar lines 

Looks good.

Regards
Nito


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

NITO said:


> Nice,
> 
> Is that 32 Sparkling Silver, I was considering something along similar lines
> 
> ...


See my last post: *it´s WV2 sparkling silver from R34*, NOT to misstake with KL0 sparkling silver from R32

/Peter


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

D'oh,

I started writing that post before you put that but got sidetracked  

That's the same colour as my 34, it's one of the things I had in mind for my 32!

Glad I can see what it looks like.

Cheers
Nito


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

NITO said:


> D'oh,
> 
> I started writing that post before you put that but got sidetracked
> 
> ...


Ok, i´ve used "BLWDOG´s" R34 V-spec II Nur as reference when i chose this color for my R32.

That should look awesome with 2 skylines in WV2 on your driveway


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Impeccable choice sir if I do say so myself


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

That colour looks superb on the R32. Truely a beautiful car - you must be really pleased:smokin:


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice cars and great picture location


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Very nice looking, both of them.
Strange, but the 34 looks like it has been de-saturated in the photo and then had the tail lights coloured again along with the background. Super shots though.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Quality photo's.... 

That colour really does suit the R32, looks gorgeous. Have you thought about some anthracite / dark grey / black wheels. It'd look as mean as hell:smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

You Swedes certainly do take some awesome pictures :smokin:


----------



## drift_emperor (Apr 11, 2004)

that 32 is absolutly stunning. the 34 is cracking aswell:smokin:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Superb pics and nice choice of lighting and location.  Luv the cars too :smokin:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Pulse D said:


> Quality photo's....
> 
> That colour really does suit the R32, looks gorgeous. Have you thought about some anthracite / dark grey / black wheels. It'd look as mean as hell:smokin:


Thanks 

I am absolutly not thinking about replacing my gorgeus BBS Le mans (that i just bought by the way)

the car was runnin on white 17" AVS 5 before the paint job.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

paul creed said:


> Very nice looking, both of them.
> Strange, but the 34 looks like it has been de-saturated in the photo and then had the tail lights coloured again along with the background. Super shots though.


I know the pictures looks a bit unreal but i can promise you that it´s not much done to theise pics (only small adjustment of lightness/darkness of the pics after)

There will come som more pics this weekend (action pics)


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Wow, your R32 looks amazing! 

I love the wheels! :smokin: Would like a set for my own car


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

skymania said:


> You Swedes certainly do take some awesome pictures :smokin:


My friend who took theise pics are onle 16 years old, turning 17 in a couple of weeks 

I bet you can tell that he´s two biggest passions are foto and cars


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Wow, your R32 looks amazing!
> 
> I love the wheels! :smokin: Would like a set for my own car


Your bronse set (Nismo or Volk´s?) looks awesome too, that would have been my second choice after the Le mans


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> Your bronse set (Nismo or Volk´s?) looks awesome too, that would have been my second choice after the Le mans


I think they are made by Volk for Nismo!?

Fancy a swap?!  Id have to paint the centres black for my car though!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Dave_R1001 said:


> I think they are made by Volk for Nismo!?
> 
> Fancy a swap?!  Id have to paint the centres black for my car though!


I don´t think so.

Even if I wanted to do so it´s a big hassle to transport them to UK (costs mucho dineros)  

/Peter


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

they both look fantastic

A nice paint job really does make the R32 look like new and brings it bang upto date... 

Cant wait for mine to hit the booth now


----------



## Doug S (Oct 9, 2004)

Both lovely cars , superb pics but the R32 is just gorgeous.

:smokin:


----------



## junglechink (Jul 30, 2005)

wow, the 34GTT looks a lot more different than the 34GTR.
not like how the 32GTSt sorta looks like the 32GTR. 
interesting. 

however, they both look pretty damn awesome.http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/images/smilies/smile.gif
Awesome color as well. What's the code for that? Maybe next time somebody runs into my car, I'll have it fixed and repainted in that color, but hopefully, I won't have to. http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/images/smilies/smokin.gif
:smokin:


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

Thank you so much guys for the comments on the pictures!

Yes, I am the 16 year old who took the pictures for Peter 

The Camera is a Canon EOS 350D with a Canon EFS 17-85mm f/4-5.6 IS USM objective 

Best regards Dennis


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Cracking pictures Rudolph, well done!

I wish I could take pics half as good as that!!!

Regards
Nito


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

That looks great mate.

Sorry i couldn't help with the colour choice,i still haven't been contacted back about the colour scheme.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> That looks great mate.
> 
> Sorry i couldn't help with the colour choice,i still haven't been contacted back about the colour scheme.


No worries mate, i am more than happy with the result of the color code i choosed


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thats good then mate,they both really do lok awesome


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome pics .. love the colour of your 32.


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

OMFG That is sex.The silver suits the 32 and also love the BBS rims all flows well togeather .Well done mate looks stunning


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Here´s some new pics, this time we have one more R34GTT in black with us at the photo shoot.




































































































Cheers
/Peter


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Some more pic´s...










































































Cheers
/Peter


----------

